# Canon Pixma MP600 bluetooth set up



## mb359 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi, 
I have a canon MP600 with the bluetooth adapter. I am using a Windows Vista laptop (Dell Inspiron) that has bluetooth but the laptop cannot find the printer.

I contacted Canon support and they said I need to select the bluetooth port on the printer settings, but the options to add a port are disabled and there is not a bluetooth option listed. The laptop is only 2-3 feet from the printer, so I have no idea why it cannot be found.

(I thought bluetooth was supposed to make life easier!)

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bogdraggon (Jul 26, 2007)

but the options to add a port are disabled 

Try logging in as an administrator and see if the option is still disabled.


----------

